
PHD Comics: Clever Acronyms - apgwoz
http://www.phdcomics.com/comics.php?f=1100
======
jimbokun
The "Remember:" section is a truly impressive linguistic feat.

------
DLWormwood
Voted up just the for the link to federally funded research projects as the
comic's "footnote."

~~~
Anon84
He forgot to mention EpiC!

------
ivankirigin
I've written a lot of proposals for government grants, and have made up lots
of acronyms.

My advice: don't bother. Just think of some cool name, like Spartan or
Scorpion or Sagittarius or Sentinel.

Much better than VANESSA, MISSR, or SESAME.

